# Mit was Motorradrennspiele steuern?



## Brunftzeit (25. Juni 2010)

Servus.

Dachte mir bei PCGamesHARDWARE könnt ich mit der Frage richtig sein. 

Ich hab ein Problem. Daheim hab ich neben Maus/Tastatur ein FF-Lenkrad von Logitech und den Saitek X52. Beides passt mir nicht so recht zum steuern eines Rennspiels mit Motorrädern.

Bin begeisterter Motorradfahrer und hab mir schon überlegt SBK X zu holen. Was mich daran bisher hindert ist die Steuerung. Tastatur? Kacke. Joystick? Naja... Lenkrad? Fahr ich Auto oder Motorrad? 

Ich halt das schon für ein Problem. Schließlich will man ja auch mit guter Physik protzen etc. dann will ich aber auch einen anständigen Lenker in der Hand halten.

Vor Jahren gabs da mal ein Lenkrad das man umbauen konnte zu Flughorn und Motorradlenker. Leider gibts das wohl nicht mehr, zumindest hab ichs nicht gefunden und mir fällt auch der Name nicht mehr ein. Vielleicht weis da noch ein PCGH-Redakteur oder ein User was das wieder für ein Teil war und ob das was getaugt hat.

Mit der mangelnden Verbreitung entsprechender Spiele scheint es seitens der Hersteller auch keine Motivation zu geben hier mal was zu bringen. Falls noch jemand abseits der großen Hersteller was weiß oder irgendwo Bastelanleitung zum entsprechenden Umbau eines Lenkrads hat wär ich sehr verbunden.

Drama... *seufz*

Gruß

Markus


----------



## feivel (26. Juni 2010)

irgendwie fällt mir hier jetzt nur das uralte microsoft sidewinder freestyle ein, was aber selbst unter 7 mit usb adapter noch funktionieren sollte, habe damit früher immer motocross madness gezockt


----------



## Push (27. Juni 2010)

ich wäre für einen X-Box 360 PC Controller ...


----------



## STSLeon (27. Juni 2010)

Wenn es unterstützt wird: PS3 Gamepad über Bluetooth  Dann hast du die ganze Sixaxissteuerung, aber nur wenn er unterstützt wird. Ansonsten bleibt wohl nur der Xbox360 controller


----------



## Brunftzeit (5. Juli 2010)

Sry für die späte Antwort.

Also ein Gamepad halt ich ja jetzt auch nicht unbedingt für so viel geeigneter als einen Joystick. Es geht mir dabei nicht darum ob man damit bessere Zeiten hinbekommt als mit anderem Gerät.

Ich hab daheim Lenkrad und X52 weil ich eben nicht alles mit einem Controller der 20 Funktionen, Steuerkreuz, Stick und Damenfreuden auf 10 cm vereint steuern will. Hier gehts ums Feeling. Klar, die Schräglage simulieren wird etwas hart aber zumindest mal ein anständiger Lenker wär ja schonmal was... 

Seh schon, am geeignetsten wär da noch der Wii Controller, da ging wenigstens Schräglage...


----------



## Per4mance (5. Juli 2010)

von thrustmaster gabs mal nen Motorradlenker mit usb PC - Freestyler Bike: Amazon.de: Games
ka obs den noch gibt oder ne neuauflage davon. musst mal googeln


----------



## matteo92 (6. Juli 2010)

Hol dir doch ein Joystick wie bei einer Flugsimulation. Macht bestimmt fun damit Motorrad Rennen zu fahren


----------



## gh0st76 (7. Juli 2010)

Mit Joystick ne Motoradsimulation spielen. Ist klar. Wenn, dann mit einem Controller im Lenkerform.


----------



## Brunftzeit (12. Juli 2010)

Areos schrieb:


> von thrustmaster gabs mal nen Motorradlenker mit usb PC - Freestyler Bike: Amazon.de: Games
> ka obs den noch gibt oder ne neuauflage davon. musst mal googeln



Danke für den Link, mal genauer anschaun.


----------



## Schwini (12. Juli 2010)

Lenkrad! 

ich würde Gamepad empfehlen. Ich spiel alles, wa Rennsimulation/arcard heiß mit dem.


----------

